# just a little something to pass the time..



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm doing this for two reasons:
1. just cause i feel like making another frame
2. someone usually asks how it's done. 

this is kind of a tutorial even though i don't consider myself a great body man, but i hope this will help someone that is wondering how it's done. 

supplies needed:
sheet metal
tin snips
jb weld (instead of welding)
clamp
frame

here is the pics i took last night, and yes, that is the frame from Gold Dust


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

in the 1st pic i had already cut out the piece i'm going to use on the tank, here's how it fit. i actually cut a little bit more from the top after i took this


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 23 2006, 07:20 AM~5104233
> *i'm doing this for two reasons:
> 1.  just cause i feel like making another frame
> 2.  someone usually asks how it's done.
> ...


i forgot, you will of course need the bondo body filler and lots of sandpaper

here is the piece for the other side.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you should cut much much more from the metal so it barely doesn't fit


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

JB weld, you gotta be kiddin me. Hell, I would never have thought of it. but if it works and dosent cause future problems, cool!


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

jb weld is awsome never thought of it it does egsactly like it dosent it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 23 2006, 09:16 AM~5104581
> *JB weld, you gotta be kiddin me. Hell, I would never have thought of it. but if it works and dosent cause future problems, cool!
> *


i used jb weld on my green bike and have not had any problems with it.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i never thought of that :biggrin: if i do a frame i'm gonna do it that way, thx noe


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i used epoxy on my frame

anything that makes the metal stay put

it doesn't fuckin matter if it aint super strong cos it aint like you're gonna be takin the bike off road and doin jumps and beatin the shit outta it


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 23 2006, 09:52 AM~5104729
> *i used jb weld on my green bike and have not had any problems with it.
> *


my first bike like 15 years ago i did like that lasted a good year or so...before it strated comeing loose.....great for someone with out a welder


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

Do u ever grind the metal & the body be4 u bondo ? helps bond a lot beter. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One of these days I will get around to trying this.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 23 2006, 10:48 AM~5105458
> *Do u ever grind the metal & the body be4 u bondo ? helps bond a lot beter. :biggrin:
> *


good point.....


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

how thick those the sheet metal have to be. i got some for my sis frame and the members from my club said it was too thin. that it would not work.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 23 2006, 10:55 AM~5105511
> *how thick those the sheet metal have to be. i got some for my sis frame and the members from my club said it was too thin. that it would not work.
> *



it'd probably be too thin to weld. but you could jb weld it on and it'd work fine


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 23 2006, 11:48 AM~5105458
> *Do u ever grind the metal & the body be4 u bondo ? helps bond a lot beter. :biggrin:
> *


i'm not there yet, i might do that today if i have time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I recommend to everybody 16 guage sheetmetal if your going to weld it. If your going to do the jb weld thing then you can use something thinner for the tank only. Skirts in the back of the frame should be thicker becasue you might kick it our touch it with your foot and you dont want it to bend easy.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm not even sure what size these are


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2006, 01:01 PM~5105554
> *I recommend to everybody 16 guage sheetmetal if your going to weld it. If your going to do the jb weld thing then you can use something thinner for the tank only. Skirts in the back of the frame should be thicker becasue you might kick it our touch it with your foot and you dont want it to bend easy.
> *


yeah i thought about that too. i will go to the shop to buy it today so 16 guage. its got the tank i just need the skirt on it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

jb welded


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

so those that weld last or no?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85+Mar 23 2006, 10:07 AM~5105596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depending on design...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

remember raul is gonna to shape a heart.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

WHAT UP B


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just finished cutting out the skirts and the bottom piece of the tank. i'm gonna put the skirts more to the center so i can lay a thicker layer of bondo on the back


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

if you keep scrapin the paint of the frame it can mess it up homie you should sand it off


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the bottom of the tank. the middle bar on top kind of goes lower than the 2 other bars right before it reaches the middle post so i cut it a little short. i'm just gonna blend in the bondo


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thatwas such a nice street bike!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

wanna sell me the frame?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 08:37 PM~5108521
> *thatwas such a nice street bike!
> *


i agree


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Mar 23 2006, 08:37 PM~5108521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might have someone that wants to buy it already


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

what guage metal are you using


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u using office tape to hold it? lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 08:37 PM~5108521
> *thatwas such a nice street bike!
> *


memories :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 08:42 PM~5108554
> *are u using office tape to hold it? lol
> *


just for now, i got some clamps for when i'm ready to use the jb weld


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yo post up pics of the JB Weld that you use on there before grinding or sanding it down.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

what colour is that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how cold u do that!! paint it brown again and get a murl of a gold mine and gold diggers on it and put the parts back on!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 24 2006, 05:43 AM~5108569
> *memories :tears:
> *


Phuck it man do the frame off da hook , looks like its coming out nice, you are a master at tin snips :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 23 2006, 08:40 PM~5108540
> *yep
> i might have someone that wants to buy it already
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good job Noe.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 23 2006, 08:45 PM~5108580
> *what colour is that
> *


dupli-color cordova metallic brown


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 23 2006, 08:46 PM~5108588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Raul :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

the metal is still too big


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 24 2006, 09:19 AM~5111731
> *the metal is still too big
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 12:05 PM~5105584
> *jb welded
> 
> 
> ...


where's your updated pics at fool?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

JB Weld? Sucks. And here I've been doin it the hard way with a mig welder, cutting wheel, grinder, good radio station and a pack of blacks..

Neat idea though. I wanna see how it holds up to hopping and riding every day.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 01:01 AM~5116403
> *JB Weld?  Sucks.  And here I've been doin it the hard way with a mig welder, cutting wheel, grinder, good radio station and a pack of blacks..
> 
> Neat idea though.  I wanna see how it holds up to hopping and riding every day.
> *



:uh: JB weld is probably more challenging than welding it


mig weldin is fuckin easy


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

do you need to grind JB weld?

Mike what kindof grinding wheel do you use? I have a little grinder that attaches to the drill will that work?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 25 2006, 07:45 AM~5116669
> *:uh: JB weld is probably more challenging than welding it
> mig weldin is fuckin easy
> *



Not wit this this stuff. Real easy to burn, plus by time I get done welding and grinding my welds are so even and penetrated evenly so I hardly have to use any bondo at all.. It's bout the quality of the work. Oh, and I use an angle grinder with I dunno off top what letter/number wheel. The one I been using lately looks like fresh blacktop but I wait till they're worn down a bit before I use em so they don't dig too much or leave real deep scratches.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 07:48 AM~5116850
> *Not wit this this stuff. Real easy to burn, plus by time I get done welding and grinding my welds are so even and penetrated evenly so I hardly have to use any bondo at all..  It's bout the quality of the work.  Oh, and I use an angle grinder with I dunno off top what letter/number wheel.  The one I been using lately looks like fresh blacktop but I wait till they're worn down a bit before I use em so they don't dig too much or leave real deep scratches.
> *




yea yea yea yea


you come on here sayin all this shit like you're the only person to ever do it and ya the greatest ever, which aint true


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ight thanks. quit messin with people ali


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 25 2006, 06:53 AM~5116861
> *yea yea yea yea
> you come on here sayin all this shit like you're the only person to ever do it  and ya the greatest ever, which aint true
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 25 2006, 09:53 AM~5116861
> *yea yea yea yea
> you come on here sayin all this shit like you're the only person to ever do it  and ya the greatest ever, which aint true
> *



Not tha first. Not the last. And I ain't lied yet. If you think I have lemme know and I'll prove you wrong. Are you somehow mad about the way I build or lowride lil sis?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 08:29 AM~5116963
> *Not tha first.  Not the last.  And I ain't lied yet.  If you think I have lemme know and I'll prove you wrong.  Are you somehow mad about the way I build or lowride lil sis?
> *



i aint calling you a liar, i aint mad and i don't give a fuck about how ya lowride

but QUIT BRAGGIN LIKE YOU'RE THE SHIT it's fuckin annoying, always going on and on about shit that aint even that great


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 07:48 AM~5116850
> *Not wit this this stuff. Real easy to burn, plus by time I get done welding and grinding my welds are so even and penetrated evenly so I hardly have to use any bondo at all..  It's bout the quality of the work.  Oh, and I use an angle grinder with I dunno off top what letter/number wheel.  The one I been using lately looks like fresh blacktop but I wait till they're worn down a bit before I use em so they don't dig too much or leave real deep scratches.
> *


try the sanding discs, the ones with flaps instead of a grinding wheel, the grinds come out smoother and it heats up less so less chance of warping.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 25 2006, 10:32 AM~5116973
> *i aint calling you a liar, i aint mad and i don't give a fuck about how ya lowride
> 
> but QUIT BRAGGIN LIKE YOU'RE THE SHIT it's fuckin annoying, always going on and on about shit that aint even that great
> *



Didn't brag. Just asnwered a question. Point out the braggin. If it's bout the welds, it' snot braggin, it's true. And how it should be when you're molding a frame. Not like some other frames I've seen on here. Or better yet, solid bondo or fiberglass so it can just crack. Done had a bike solid bondo before I could weld and it just cracks and falls apart after you put that expensive kandy on it. And I've seen bondo crack from being too thick on shitty welded frames too.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 08:48 AM~5116850
> *Not wit this this stuff. Real easy to burn, plus by time I get done welding and grinding my welds are so even and penetrated evenly so I hardly have to use any bondo at all..  It's bout the quality of the work.  Oh, and I use an angle grinder with I dunno off top what letter/number wheel.  The one I been using lately looks like fresh blacktop but I wait till they're worn down a bit before I use em so they don't dig too much or leave real deep scratches.
> *


you should try using a polishing/sanding wheel it does the top but still dosent tear that shit up then you can grind it down a lil bit with the grinding wheel so it still grabs the bondo>>> tit tit


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 25 2006, 09:32 AM~5116975
> *try the sanding discs, the ones with flaps instead of a grinding wheel, the grinds come out smoother and it heats up less so less chance of warping.
> *


damn you posted that before me shit I just typed to slow


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 25 2006, 10:32 AM~5116975
> *try the sanding discs, the ones with flaps instead of a grinding wheel, the grinds come out smoother and it heats up less so less chance of warping.
> *



Heard that before. Is there a certain grit or kind? Seen someone doing a car frame with those and the grinding came out smooth.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

hmmmm I wonder what grit you are supposed to use I just found 1 in my dads workshop and started using it...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you're meant to use the sanding flaps for smoothing it out...


you'll never get metal really really nice and smooth with a coarse disc


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yall got any pics of these grinding wheels and stuff because I have no idea what Im doing, I'll post the little grinder I got in a minute.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

post the grinder duude


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

mine?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 02:53 PM~5113675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

looking good Noe but what will happen to the bike itself are u going to part it out? and its a shame that Eli anit that intrested on his bike that much no more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2006, 03:55 PM~5118642
> *looking good Noe but what will happen to the bike itself are u going to part it out? and its a shame that Eli anit that intrested on his bike that much no more
> *


thanks eric

i'm not really sure what will happen to the frame. i have thought about building a clean & simple bike, but there are a few people that ask me if i could make them a frame so i might sell this locally. i'm also planning on making some fenders so if i like it i'll just keep it and build something


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool thing of the fenders but will jb hold it up ?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

god damn people don't know shit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Mar 26 2006, 01:25 PM~5123052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

YOUR JB W2ELD BIKE IS GONNA BREAK DO IT WITH WELDS OOOOH NO NOE STOP STOP STOP


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

update coming up later today


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is the jb weld i used


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the amount i used for one side of the rear skirts. then i mixed it. the third pic shows how i spread the jb weld on there. it looks messy, but it is easy to take off, and bondo will be covering it up later anyway. in the fourth pic i was getting ready to do the other side of the skirt, and while i was at it, i put some on the inside of the other skirt. and then the last pic shows the other side done.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i will hopefully be doing the front tank later tonight


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if u wana work faster use the JB quik


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i didn't know that :uh: seriously


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 25 2006, 10:02 PM~5117943
> *oh yeah
> *



:thumbsup: for the hubless and rimless wheel :0 How the hell did you do that?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 29 2006, 06:15 PM~5144980
> *:thumbsup: for the hubless and rimless wheel  :0  How the hell did you do that?
> *


that's not mine, that's low83cutty's :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 30 2006, 03:22 AM~5145022
> *that's not mine, that's low83cutty's :twak:
> *


Who ever it belongs to I want a rimless hubless wheel on my bike :biggrin:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

very cool  ,god wok!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks adib, hopefully i can work on it later today


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright, i finished the jb weld last night and started on the bondo, pics will hopefully be up later tonight


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

wowowowowowowoww


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Q-vo noe!? :wave: 
Looks like you're up to some new things! Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Mar 31 2006, 04:09 PM~5157771
> *Q-vo noe!? :wave:
> Looks like you're up to some new things! Looking good! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Gib, yeah, just did this for fun but a few people are interested in it already. i'm also interested in it for me so who knows


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 29 2006, 06:15 PM~5144980
> *:thumbsup: for the hubless and rimless wheel  :0   How the hell did you do that?
> *


there was a bike like that here at a show. the guys daughter built the bike but he helped with the rim, I think he built motorcycles. Girls be doing it big


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 1 2006, 08:47 AM~5160981
> *there was a bike like that here at a show.  the guys daughter built the bike but he helped with the rim, I think he built motorcycles.  Girls be doing it big
> 
> 
> ...


I think is one of his harley :dunno:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

looks like it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i haven't had much time to get on here much anymore, but i have been working on the bike little by little. here are some pics once the skirts were dried. this is how i did the tank and how i layed the jb weld. sorry, i edited the post cause i got ahead of myself


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

time to sand noe


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 4 2006, 06:46 PM~5179644
> *i haven't had much time to get on here much anymore, but i have been working on the bike little by little.  here are some pics once the jb weld was dry, the first layers of bondo.  it looks rough and ugly, but the end result will be sweet :biggrin:
> *


:twak: work


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's how it fit. once i layed it on i had to adjust it so there was a little excess. that can easily be taken off


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the other side


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

then the part under the tank


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

then how that fit. i used the clamp so it wouldn't bend or move


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

then once it dried i was ready for the bondo


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is the first layer of bondo after some sanding.


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 4 2006, 06:06 PM~5179760
> *here is the first layer of bondo after some sanding.
> *


its your first bondo?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

last pic, this is where i left off


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

:cheesy: nice


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You gonna cap that area behind the crank housing piece too? That would look good too man :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD MIJO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

noe.. the master of the j/b weld..... lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 4 2006, 07:09 PM~5179775
> *its your first bondo?
> *


on this bike yes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2006, 09:04 PM~5180412
> *You gonna cap that area behind the crank housing piece too?  That would look good too man :thumbsup:
> *


i was looking at that and i think i am, it would look clean covering that area


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2006, 06:48 AM~5180619
> *i was looking at that and i think i am, it would look clean covering that area
> *


Yeah man cuz you'll have a smooth capped area behind the seat post on top and a fugly lookin piece on the bottom, better cap both areas and make it look clean :thumbsup:

You gonna do any molded fenders? :biggrin: Molded fenders should come out the same way, probably gotta tape them down and then put JB weld on one part. Like tape the back down and JB weld the front then when dry go and do the back


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2006, 10:13 PM~5180836
> *Yeah man cuz you'll have a smooth capped area behind the seat post on top and a fugly lookin piece on the bottom, better cap both areas and make it look clean :thumbsup:
> 
> You gonna do any molded fenders?  :biggrin:  Molded fenders should come out the same way, probably gotta tape them down and then put JB weld on one part.  Like tape the back down and JB weld the front then when dry go and do the back
> *


tony, stop asking questions cause your kinda giving everything away :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wuteva u do,,dont do molded fenders with j/b weld...dats a big no no... i can make sum.. with metal.. il hook u up ... but no j/b weld on fenders....that shit wil crack in a heart beat....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2006, 10:28 PM~5180868
> *wuteva u do,,dont do molded fenders with j/b weld...dats a big no no... i can make sum.. with metal.. il hook u up ... but no j/b weld on fenders....that shit wil crack in a heart beat....
> *


you know what, i thought about it last night and decided not to do molded fenders, i don't think they would look good with painted rims


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2006, 10:05 AM~5183482
> *you know what, i thought about it last night and decided not to do molded fenders, i don't think they would look good with painted rims
> *


humm it depends.. i think it would be nice.. just depends on how you do the fenders...it will help you with points at the shows tho...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you put way too much bondo on


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 5 2006, 11:39 AM~5183768
> *you put way too much bondo on
> *


that's the way i wanted it


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2006, 10:43 AM~5183800
> *that's the way i wanted it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

should of layed the bondo more better it will save u time when sanding :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i worked on the frame earlier today but i've been really busy all day and i'm too lazy to post pics right now. maybe some other day


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here are the last 2 pics i took, this was befor i started working on it. it looks rough in the pics but it looks a lot better now.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

come on chop chop aint you finished it yet

simple bondo job takin you a decade mayne

gosh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Bondo sucks.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey ali your right. it is taking me a long time, but i have a 3 day weekend and i'm gonna try to finish it this weekend


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 13 2006, 01:10 PM~5234439
> *here are the last 2 pics i took, this was befor i started working on it.  it looks rough in the pics but it looks a lot better now.
> *


haha, check out my dog under the trampoline :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol thank god for trampolines, one time when i was lil, my cousins dog chased me around the yard trying to bite me but couldnt jump up on the trampoline to catch me.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

party at noes house hes got the trampoline!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

bring the hynas, and watch them tittays bounce


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 13 2006, 05:45 PM~5236402
> *bring the hynas, and watch them tittays bounce
> *


i got a couple lined up and ready


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2006, 05:09 PM~5236512
> *i got a couple lined up and ready
> *


bring the one u know what one im talkin bout :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. i know who u want..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt for lil criminal


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

TTT whats new with this


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like shit


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

Arent you done yet Noe? You havent kept us updated.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 1 2006, 06:54 AM~5531593
> *TTT whats new with this
> *


i haven't posted any new pics, but it is just about done. i've gone over it with the glazing putty and needs very little work.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 1 2006, 01:44 PM~5532872
> *i haven't posted any new pics, but it is just about done.  i've gone over it with the glazing putty and needs very little work.
> *


post pics of the glazing and finishing process .. i need to see... after all it is a tutorial


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

maybe later


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 1 2006, 05:46 PM~5534351
> *post pics of the glazing and finishing process .. i need to see... after all it is a tutorial
> *


i 2nd that u still neva pozted them picz 4 me like u said u were gonna :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you just probably haven't seen the posts


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 1 2006, 09:26 PM~5535388
> *you just probably haven't seen the posts
> *


k then link me up


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

look them up bro :biggrin:


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

damn i need to try doin a frame on my own i bet it saves a lot of money too


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Jun 2 2006, 10:09 AM~5538851
> *damn i need to try doin a frame on my own i bet it saves a lot of money too
> *


ya it will save you money... you have other people build your bikes?


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jun 2 2006, 12:15 PM~5538886
> *ya it will save you money... you have other people build your bikes?
> *


ya i will send my bike to the shop or something or my club will help out its just how we do it 



-LEGIONS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

most recent pics, don't know when i took them though. not bad for the first time i do some skirts huh? :biggrin:










th front tank still needs a little work, not much though


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks nice Noe.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks man


----------

